# Looking for Honda 500 Foreman



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

My four wheeler bit the dust after last season and looking for another one now. 

Honda 500 Foreman

Foot shift 

Solid rear axle

Dark color(black or olive)

Needs to be 2012 or newer preferably with low hours. Don't want a bike that has or had a snorkel.

Thanks guys! Feel free to PM me if you want.


----------



## mr wayne (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent you a pm


----------

